# Pyramiding in Desert Tortoises



## capedthespian (Jan 18, 2014)

Recently I got a Sulcata hatchling, and have received countless warnings about soaking and diet to prevent pyramiding. I have had California Desert Tortoises for several years and have never heard the term used before. Is pyramiding an issue that can affect CDTs?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 18, 2014)

If a CDT experiences growth in conditions that are too dry, then yes, it can pyramid. 

A hatchling CDT and hatchling sulcata are not kept in the same conditions. But a young CDT's growth can benefit from daily soaks, moist substrate to burrow into (not rabbit pellets) and possibly a humid hide to mimic a natural burrow.


----------



## capedthespian (Jan 18, 2014)

My CDT is around sixty years old and is the largest member of the species I have ever seen. He may have some light pyramiding, but can soaks and a burrow reverse it at this point?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Katie:

Pyramiding is what first struck me when I saw the picture of Olive and the Stooges. Desert tortoises don't usually pyramid, but yours has. We have learned in the past year or so that pyramiding is caused by keeping hatchlings too dry, not enough exercise, bad diet and no sun shine. With emphasis on the too dry part of the equation. After that first year of a hatchling's life, there's not much you can do about it. That first year is crucial.

Desert tortoises don't pyramid as bad as sulcatas and leopard tortoises do, and if they do pyramid, they usually end up looking like yours, and not any worse than that. Note the difference between your desert tortoise and this one (but don't pay attention to the gash in the shell, she was run over by a tractor):


----------



## capedthespian (Jan 19, 2014)

Okay. I didn't own Larry as a hatchling, so I couldn't really have prevented his pyramiding, but I'll certainly take steps to avoid it in my sulky and any other hatchlings I get in the future.


----------

